# Noob Vaper



## AndreFerreira (14/2/14)

Hi all,

I'm new to this site, great site.

I'm new to vaping and I have a few questions.

I own a Innokin SVD and iTaste VV. Have only been using tanks so far (protanks and evods). I have rebuilt a few coils with organic cotton that worked great.

Would you recommend I get a Mech Mod, if so which one? and is sub ohm vaping so much better?

I haven't had great success with Juices, haven't liked many so far, best IMO so far that I like is synfonya. I have tried Liqua - hated it, have tried eciggies - not too bad, Joyetech i also liked but not as much as synfonya.

How is VapeMOB juices?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

Hi @AndreFerreira, most welcome to the forum. Let me give you my take on your questions:

A mech mod is not for everyone. Some prefer to stay with VV/WW electronic devices. Best to try someone else's before you commit. However, from below a resistance of 1.1 ohm coils, the mech delivers more power giving you more flavour, vapour and throat hit. You have to be cautious and know what you are doing. Read this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/important-mechanical-mod-safety.792/
My personal favourite mech is the Reo Grand with Reomizer2, but that is expensive. Here is a thread on Reos: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/all-things-reo.524/. Most people start with a tube mech. Here my personal recommendation is the Smoktech Magneto, which you can get from www.vapeking.co.za. Of course you need an atomizer with the mod. Kayfuns/Russians are popular and give great flavour.
Have not tried VapeMob's juices so cannot comment. Suggest you go to this section to get an idea what is worthwhile: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/e-liquid-reviews/. Certainly look at Vapour Mountain's juices - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

Hi @AndreFerreira ! Hope you enjoy the forum!
I agree with everything @Matthee said above!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (14/2/14)

Thanks alot Matthee, much appreciated. I see that VapeKing has a Chi You and Nemesis mod clones (like the look better than the smoktech magneto), are they any good?, how does mech mods differ from one another in quality of vape, or is just aesthetics.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> Thanks alot Matthee, much appreciated. I see that VapeKing has a Chi You and Nemesis mod clones (like the look better than the smoktech magneto), are they any good?, how does mech mods differ from one another in quality of vape, or is just aesthetics.



We have a few customers on this forum who have purchased the Nemis from us, maybe they can give you the feedback, as for the Chi You it is a very nice mod the fire button is just a bit scratchy when you push it, where are you based? If you like you can come in and get a feel for them as well as taste the juices to see if we can help you with the juice dilemmaa you are in

Otherwise listen to @Matthee he knows his stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (14/2/14)

It seems that the Nemesis is popular internationally as a mech mod


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> Thanks alot Matthee, much appreciated. I see that VapeKing has a Chi You and Nemesis mod clones (like the look better than the smoktech magneto), are they any good?, how does mech mods differ from one another in quality of vape, or is just aesthetics.


I have the Nemesis clone and it is really awesome! The main thing to look for in a mech mod is the voltage drop. That means what the drop is in voltage when you push the button. The Nemesis hits nice and hard. I haven't tried the Chi you, but I'm sure it will be just as good. I can recommend the Nemesis tho.


----------



## AndreFerreira (14/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have a few customers on this forum who have purchased the Nemis from us, maybe they can give you the feedback, as for the Chi You it is a very nice mod the fire button is just a bit scratchy when you push it, where are you based? If you like you can come in and get a feel for them as well as taste the juices to see if we can help you with the juice dilemmaa you are in
> 
> Otherwise listen to @Matthee he knows his stuff


I am based in pretoria, but often travel to Joburg, the nemesis looks great and will get one. Do you know when you'll have stock again?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> I am based in pretoria, but often travel to Joburg, the nemesis looks great and will get one. Do you know when you'll have stock again?



Probably about 2 weeks, we do have stock though, you can have the one we have as our display if you really want one


----------



## AndreFerreira (14/2/14)

I'll rather wait until pay day and pop in there by you and taste some juices and get all the stuff I need.


----------



## AndreFerreira (14/2/14)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

pleaseure


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> Thanks alot Matthee, much appreciated. I see that VapeKing has a Chi You and Nemesis mod clones (like the look better than the smoktech magneto), are they any good?, how does mech mods differ from one another in quality of vape, or is just aesthetics.


Yes, the Nemesis is highly rated. But I do not like fiddly things and when I read this thread I decided a Nemesis is not for me:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/nemesis-clone-good-info-for-out-of-the-box.797/.


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/2/14)

if you speak to @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo there might be a slightly second hand Nemisis up for grabs very very very very soon ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Hi @AndreFerreira

Have seen your posts, but not officially welcomed you. I missed this thread while I was travelling.
Welcome to the world of ECIGSSA - this is - as I am sure you have already gathered - a wonderful place.
Enjoy

Did you get your gear yet?


----------



## Tom (8/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, the Nemesis is highly rated. But I do not like fiddly things and when I read this thread I decided a Nemesis is not for me:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/nemesis-clone-good-info-for-out-of-the-box.797/.


its not as bad as it seems. its just the initial setup procedure, but that would be with other tube mods as well. at least it was the same for my King mod.


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

@AndreFerreira , if you get the Nemesis, you need to send it to @Tom for the initial configuration procedure. Although he is now in Germany, I think it's worth it
Only kidding 

PS: @Tom configured mine. Thanks again Tom.

PPS : Tom's configuration was so good that after using it for a few minutes at the Vape Meet, I was lying on the couch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (8/3/14)

Silver said:


> @AndreFerreira , if you get the Nemesis, you need to send it to @Tom for the initial configuration procedure. Although he is now in Germany, I think it's worth it
> Only kidding
> 
> PS: @Tom configured mine. Thanks again Tom.


i would come out to SA for a service call...all expenses paid? ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Brilliant!

Actually, Tom, I think a few of us are going to consider another group buy. 
But it won't be for equipment or juice.
I think we need to group buy you a ticket to our next vape meet.
To say thanks, you could help out with lots of servicing, configurations and coil building advice


----------



## Tom (8/3/14)

Silver said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Actually, Tom, I think a few of us are going to consider another group buy.
> But it won't be for equipment or juice.
> ...


I would love to be there; as said before...I have to come out on business again, we never know, but it might be for a vape meet anyway


----------



## Andre (8/3/14)

Tom said:


> its not as bad as it seems. its just the initial setup procedure, but that would be with other tube mods as well. at least it was the same for my King mod.


The Magneto, e.g., has nothing of that. Put in your battery and atty and away you go.


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/3/14)

Matthee said:


> The Magneto, e.g., has nothing of that. Put in your battery and atty and away you go.


Most telescoping mods are like that. Still need to get my hands on a magneto waiting for the one with the floating 510 centre pin. I dont mind a bit of fiddling though. I think thats my techie side coming through still. As @Tom said the King mod also has some fiddling required. I have a mix of flat and button top batteries so fiddling is always required. In the one telescopic I have its just pop in any battery, screw tight and vape away. But on the other hand I like the almost seemless look of the origin and king battery tubes that you cant get with a telescopic.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------

